# not gaining enough?



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

my meal plans are pretty simple

7am 4 eggs, pancakes pint of milk with a banana in it

10 am chicken breast a cup of rice or potatoes and some broccoli

1pm chicken breast a cup of rice or potatoes and some broccoli

4pm some sort of meat or fish i.e steak veg and jacket potatoe or mash or rice

5pm pre w/o banana and 5 mg of glutamine

7pm post w/o mass gainer shake and 5 mg of glutamine

830 fish and spinach

9.30 if not in bed ill have a bowl of cereal or a usn protein dessert

I also snack on nuts and fruit during the day and drinking at least 3 litres of water a day but im stuck on 15 stone 3 don't no if its cos im loosing more fat and gaining muscle and ill go up again soon or I need to up the calories and add an extra meal in there ?? training 5 days a week and work pretty hard outside all day but what do u guys reckon


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello mate

First and foremost I like your meal plan, simple is all you really need. 

If you been on this weight for some time and not seeing much progression then I would up the calories slightly. It might not be so easy to add another meal in there so just slight up the calories for the meals you are taking. Maybe add some additional fat

Do you by any chance have the macros for this plan?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

How long have you been sticking to that diet? How much are you expecting to gain?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, at 15-3 yer no dwarf...how long have you been on this diet?


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well if your not gaining weight then your not in a calorie surplus. Seeing as you said your active during the day maybe increase carbs in your 10am or 1 pm meal.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I been on it for 2 months maybe like someone said just tinker with it adding a few more carbs and some evo oil and if I can squeeze another shake in I can try im finding eating really hard at the minute



mixerD1 said:


> Well, at 15-3 yer no dwarf...how long have you been on this diet?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I really wanna get to 16 stone and then do a cut im not fussed about adding to much fat on ! im not one for lean gains I like to add on serious size then cut


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Whack some carbs in your last meal of the day mate, there's room there. You probably have enough protein without needing another shake.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks to me like you eating well....

I couldn't do that diet cause it don't incorporate , pies, tons of milk, pizza, burgers.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

calorie surplus! is the key, try upping the meal portions slighly, like instead of 1 cup of rice have 1.2 cups of rice lol!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Train less eat more .


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

ewen said:


> Train less eat more .


This could be so much more enjoyable lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Serious?? Someone else said go down to 3 days push pull legs and then up calories ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> Serious?? Someone else said go down to 3 days push pull legs and then up calories ??


If your not growing then something needs to change .


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> Serious?? Someone else said go down to 3 days push pull legs and then up calories ??


Only way is try it out for a month or two, the more you train the more calories you burn so it makes sense what ewen is saying. I always think training 5 or more days a week is not needed so trian less add more food and you got to see a difference you'll be getting more calories in and burning less


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys im gonna tinker with training less and upping calories to see what happens for a month or so ill report back


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Eat more. Thats all there is to it. Swap your brekky for 3 eggs, 5 hash browns, 3 bacon, 3 sausages, half a tin of sausages. Add a bottle of gold top milk and a few bottles of lucozade through the day and that will see you grow mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Only way is try it out for a month or two, the more you train the more calories you burn so it makes sense what ewen is saying. I always think training 5 or more days a week is not needed so trian less add more food and you got to see a difference you'll be getting more calories in and burning less


I agree, you can train 5 days a week if the rest if the hours yoyr sat on your ass but for someone active less is more imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Eat more. Thats all there is to it. Swap your brekky for 3 eggs, 5 hash browns, 3 bacon, 3 sausages, half a tin of sausages. Add a bottle of gold top milk and a few bottles of lucozade through the day and that will see you grow mate


Aint no bulk like a tekkers bulk


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

ewen said:


> Aint no bulk like a tekkers bulk


My favourite bulk, Tekkers bulk, should be a sticky :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> my meal plans are pretty simple
> 
> 7am 4 eggs, pancakes pint of milk with a banana in it
> 
> ...


No expert myself however a day or so ago I read a post by @Tinytom, he was saying his diet is immaculate and judging by his avi and what he does for a living im sure it is, yet he struggled to get over 96kg off season I think. He spoke to pscarb showed him his diet and pscarb asked where's the junk, so tinytom added a few bits of choc etc managed to get over 96kg and still look the part. Hopefully he'll be along to elaborate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> Aint no bulk like a tekkers bulk


Thats right baby!!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Fat seems a bit low on that diet mate.

Increasing fats would probably help you out quite a bit


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

As already said eat more. If your not bothered about a bit of fat add in some high calorie cheat meals


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks again people most appreciated taking the time out to help me


----------

